
The Difference Between Building a Business and Building a Brand - nreece
http://adage.com/columns/article?article_id=133561
======
dmv
_In 2003, Dell Computer Corp. dropped "computer" from its name and became Dell
Inc. (That's always a bad sign.)_

Are they calling a top for Apple? ([http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/apple-
drops-computer-from...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/apple-drops-
computer-from-name/))

